# FK1000P vs no wax



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Just as a curiosity, I leave you this video of FK1000P's water behaviour, half bonnet applyed, other half not waxed at all.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Kool one...thanks


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Great stuff, that's all I use really. 2 coats on my silver car and it's protected.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Have to get some of this... I know alot of people are using FK100op on their alloys to help keep them protected as well.


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

That's the best from FK1000P, you can use it almost everywhere. I've sealed my alloys with it and it works very well.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

thats convinced me im getting some


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Cool vid. 

I've just started using FK1000P and it sheets really well. I found the water beading not as tight as using a natural wax as LSP but intend applying a layer of SN on top soon.

Chris


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Who sells FK1000P? and how does it compare to something like Collinite 476?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Exotica said:


> Who sells FK1000P? and how does it compare to something like Collinite 476?


You can get it from Serious Performance or Clean Your Car

I find it a little easier to use than 476 but have had similar durability from both. Beading and sheeting is very good and 1000p also is a great wheel sealant :thumb:


----------



## dachshound (May 4, 2011)

tkx for the vid.

This wax is very good, compared to Coll. 476. 
FK1000P is easier in buffing off (and more forgivefull in case of leaving it on to long or applying it a bit hick), compared to 476.

Here is an old topic I found that describes FK1000P very well.:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=86899


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

My Lower part of my car is sealed with two coats of FK1000P:thumb:


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

fk1000p is very good in the durability stakes, 16th oct i coated my passat with 1 coat, almost dead now, but gives some beading. no top ups other than a shampoo with z7.

even survived the fairy liquid bath the car had to remove some of the grime.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3312642#post3312642

on offer now.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm yet to use it on my car. I sealed my gloss red kettle with it. The water just rolls off when filling up.


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

I love fk1000, remember it,s been a previous DW product of the year :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

It is an excellent sealant, I've not used mine since 2010 though!

Opted for Collie 845 on my dad's punto in early September and it's still going strong which surprised me!

I'll have to dig out the 1000p I think :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Fantastic video! Would you mind us linking that on our site?


----------



## h4rn (Mar 9, 2011)

time I go an purchase a tin.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm getting through a fair old bit of it at this time of year, so many people just want long term protection so it's nice to have a product that I know I can rely on each time, and won't be painful to use!

I love it on wheels too though, once cleaned properly (usually AS Smart wheels, Tardis & Iron-X) I find generally they then clean up for months after using just shampoo and water - No need for any wheel cleaners.

This was an Audi S4 I did at the weekend, it starting chucking it down before I left so grabbed a couple of pics of the beading:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Cleanyourcar has it on its daily deal at the moment, quite tempted myself but I have to much stuff at it is.


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

CleanYourCar said:


> Fantastic video! Would you mind us linking that on our site?


No problem at all! :thumb:


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Great pics Nick! FK1000P is one of the best purchases I've done.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Shinyvec said:


> Cleanyourcar has it on its daily deal at the moment, quite tempted myself but I have to much stuff at it is.


Thanks, just ordered.


----------

